# "Old Towne Orange" monthly Ride, September 11th, 2022 OC CA



## tripple3 (Aug 23, 2022)

9/11 Never Forget!
*7th Anniversary,* 
*Old Towne Orange Monthly Bike Ride, OC CA Sept.11th, 2022

What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.
When: Sunday Sept 11th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month, 7+ years.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.






*
Come on out, let's Ride!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 23, 2022)

All gave some, Some gave all. 9/11/01


Maybe we can swing by the Old Towne Fire House #1, and say thanks to the guys putting out fires and saving lives.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 23, 2022)

Where's a good place to park?
Asking for a friend.......


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Aug 23, 2022)

Hopefully I'll be there again. I had fun last time.


----------



## Misterotis (Aug 23, 2022)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Where's a good place to park?
> Asking for a friend.......



There is a parking garage on Lemon, one block north of Chapman.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 23, 2022)

We always find parking within a block or 2 from the Circle.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 9, 2022)

@tripple3 How's the weather forecast looking for the OC on Sunday?


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Sep 9, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> @tripple3 How's the weather forecast looking for the OC on Sunday?



I was wondering the same thing 🧐


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 9, 2022)

Looks like clear skies Sunday
☀️🚴‍♂️


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 9, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like clear skies Sunday
> ☀️🚴‍♂️
> View attachment 1693296



I don't know........🤔🤓


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 9, 2022)

WetDogGraphix said:


> I don't know........🤔🤓
> 
> View attachment 1693321


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 9, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1693325



You definitely upped your MEME game🤣


----------



## mrg (Sep 11, 2022)

Who ask about the weather in socal?, the sun comes up or not and we ride, that's it! ridden not hidden!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 11, 2022)

No rain 🌧 in the forecast anymore.. Partly cloudy 🌤 all day & a little cooler than we’ve had in the last couple weeks … see everyone there .. Ridden not Hidden


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 11, 2022)

mrg said:


> the weather in socal?



Love it!!!🥳


cyclonecoaster.com said:


> see everyone there .. Ridden not Hidden



You're up early Frank!
I'm almost ready to leave;
Sun is almost up!😎


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 11, 2022)

I showed up to see everyone and their bikes;
then left to finish the 9/11 Memorial ride starting in Bolsa Chica.









Great to see everyone.
I did finish the ride back to Bolsa Chica and home.
1934 AIRFLYTE, 70 miles, 09/11/2022


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Sep 11, 2022)

I really had a great time today! Here's some pictures that I took today during the ride!


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 11, 2022)

YenkoStingerMaxx said:


> I really had a great time today! Here's some pictures that I took today during the ride!
> 
> View attachment 1694348
> 
> ...



Nice pictures, thanks was just like being there!


----------



## phantom (Sep 11, 2022)

Eewww Aunt Bee Aunt Bee   I love that 57/58 Black/Orange Hornet DeLuxe


----------



## SoBayRon (Sep 11, 2022)

A few pics from the ride today.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 11, 2022)

Some hot bikes came out today!



And a pretty good crowd, considering the humidity matched the temperature.






Being the 21st anniversary of the 9/11 attacks, we decided that it would be fitting, to stop by the Old Towne Orange firehouse #1, to give thanks to the men and women who are there for you, when your life takes a sh,+!



But, they moved!



So, we rode over to the new digs, and checked it out.



Very nice!



The guys said, they had crews up and down the State, helping out with the recent wild land fires.



Good looking lineup, made even better, with Christen standing there.









Sears, September to remember.


----------



## The Hat (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Misterotis (Sep 11, 2022)

Didn’t get a lot of pictures, but had a great time today.


----------



## mrg (Sep 11, 2022)

Great day for a ride in the OC ( even if the weather didn't feel like socal! ) and a good turnout to pay our respects for all our First Responders and feeling for all those out fighting fires right now, I guess the humidity helps slow the fires a bit!


----------

